

Notes Toward An Open Digital Bookcase - pemulis
http://thestylus.org/

======
sixtofour
Note to all writers: The idea of an Open Digital Bookcase sounds intriguing. I
don't know what one is, despite having read part of this article, but I think
I'd like to know what one is.

But as far as I read, the article didn't tell me what one is, and more
importantly, I found no hint or promise that the article would tell me.

As far as I read, they gave me neither, and I finally lost interest. _If_ I
had been confident that I'd be shown what an open digital bookcase is, I
probably would have soldiered on, but lacking confidence I had to cut my
losses.

So, please, when you write something long, give me _some_ idea of the payoff,
or even that there _will_ be a payoff.

Thank you.

EDIT: style.

